# هل الصلاة مفروضة أو مستحبة فقط؟



## ملحد غير رأيه (16 أكتوبر 2008)

أعلم أن هناك صلاة في ديانة المسيحية؟ أهي مفروضة أو مستحبة؟
لمن هي موجهة هذه الصلاة أو بتعبير آخر لمن أصلي بالضبط؟
هل هناك فرق بين العبادة و الصلاة؟


----------



## zezza (16 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة


> علم أن هناك صلاة في ديانة المسيحية؟ أهي مفروضة أو مستحبة


اكيد عندنا صلاة فى المسيحية بس ما فيش حاجة اسمها فرض الصلاة عندنا عبارة عن صلة و علاقة بينك و بين ربنا ففى الصلاة انت بتتكلم مع ربنا و هو اكيد بيكون سامعك وممكن تصلى فى اى وقت و اى مكان لكن ده مايمنعش ان الكنيسة وضعت نظام خاص للصلاة فى اوقات محددة و هى 6 صلوات فى اليوم و يزيد عليها صلاه 7 _سابعة_ و هى صلاة الستار و هى خاصة بالرهبان


> لمن هي موجهة هذه الصلاة أو بتعبير آخر لمن أصلي بالضبط؟


زى ما قولت الصلاة بتكون موجهة لربنا ففى الصلاة انت بتتكلم مع ربنا و فى قراة الانجيل بتسمع صوته


> هل هناك فرق بين العبادة و الصلاة؟


متهيالى ان العبادة بتشمل كل الطقوس الدينية الى بيقوم بيها المؤمن فى حياته فمدلولها اوسع و اشمل فى تشمل الصلاة و الصوم و علاقتى مع ربنا........الخ
شفاعة العذراء تكون معاك


----------



## Kiril (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخت زيزا ربنا يبارك فيها جاوبت ع الاسئلة لدرجة اني مش عارف اجاوب ازاي
لو 18: 1 وقال لهم ايضا مثلا في انه ينبغي ان يصلّى كل حين ولا يمل 
لو 21: 36 اسهروا اذا وتضرعوا في كل حين لكي تحسبوا اهلا للنجاة من جميع هذا المزمع ان يكون وتقفوا قدام ابن الانسان


----------



## القائد الأعلى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

> الكنيسة وضعت نظام خاص للصلاة فى اوقات محددة و هى 6 صلوات فى اليوم و يزيد عليها صلاه 7 _سابعة_ و هى صلاة الستار و هى خاصة بالرهبان



أفهم من هذا الكلام أن الكنيسة هي التي شرعت هذه الصلوات وليس الرب 
وأيضا أن عامت الناس تختلف عن الرهبان في عدد الصلوات


----------



## Kiril (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يخليك تركز معايا
حقول تاني

لو 18: 1 وقال لهم ايضا مثلا في انه ينبغي ان يصلّى كل حين ولا يمل 
لو 21: 36 اسهروا اذا وتضرعوا في كل حين لكي تحسبوا اهلا للنجاة من جميع هذا المزمع ان يكون وتقفوا قدام ابن الانسان 
يعني مفيش وقت معين عشان تصلي لربنا
عاوز تصلي و انت ماشي و انت مسافر و انت بتشتغل مفيش مشاكل
بتتكلم مع ربنا كأنه ابوك السماوي

بس فيه برضه حاجه اسمها كنيسة و اول من اسسها هو السيد المسيح له المجد و من بعده الرسل الاطهار ووضعوا نظام وقواعد بارشاد من الروح القدس

فاصبح هناك صلوات السواعي 7 مرات..........
مز 119: 164 سبع مرات في النهار سبحتك على احكام عدلك. 

و هناك صلاة اضافية يصليها الرهبان..........لكن لو الشخص العادي صلاها مش غلط
الخلاصة
فالكنيسة "علي يد الرسل الاطهار" نظمت الصلوات و الطقوس و العبادات بارشاد من الروح القدس "روح ربنا"


----------



## Aksios (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ملحد غير رأيه قال:


> أعلم أن هناك صلاة في ديانة المسيحية؟ أهي مفروضة أو مستحبة؟
> لمن هي موجهة هذه الصلاة أو بتعبير آخر لمن أصلي بالضبط؟
> هل هناك فرق بين العبادة و الصلاة؟



اضافة لما قاله اخواتى اقرأ الموضوعين التاليين

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9122
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118
ليا تعديل بسيط لمشاركة zezza



> الكنيسة وضعت نظام خاص للصلاة فى اوقات محددة و هى 6 صلوات فى اليوم و يزيد عليها صلاه 7 _سابعة_ و هى صلاة الستار و هى خاصة بالرهبان


 
هناك سبع صلوات غير صلاة الستار 
1+صلاة باكر
2+صلاة الساعة الثالثة
3+صلاة الساعة السادسه
4+صلاة الساعة التاسعة
5+صلاة الغروب
6+صلاة النوم
7+صلاة نصف الليل (3خدمات)
و يضاف عليهم صلاة الستار و هى خاصة بالرهبان

الاخ القائد الاعلى


> *أفهم من هذا الكلام أن الكنيسة هي التي شرعت هذه الصلوات وليس الرب
> وأيضا أن عامت الناس تختلف عن الرهبان في عدد الصلوات *



[Q-BIBLE]سبع مرات في النهار سبحتك على احكام عدلك  مز 119: 164 [/Q-BIBLE]
+++صلوات الأجبية هي صلوات حسب مشيئة الله: كثير من الناس حينما يصلون يطلبون طلبات لا توافق مشيئة الله وتلك التي قال عنها يعقوب الرسول "تطلبون ولستم تأخذون لأنكم تطلبون ردياً" (يع 4: 3) أما صلوات الأجبية فكلها توافق مشيئة الله لأنها كلها أما مزامير وأناجيل كتبت بالروح القدس وأما طلبات كتبها الأباء القديسون بإرشاد من الروح القدس، فالذي يصلي بالأجبية يضمن أن كل صلواته مقبولة لأنها توافق مشيئة الله. 

سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ملحد غير رأيه (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للإجابات لكنني تعجبت ان كل واحد يرد بإجابة مختلفة و لو بقليل ^^
الأخت الفاضلة zezza قالت :



> ان الكنيسة وضعت نظام خاص للصلاة فى اوقات محددة و هى 6 صلوات فى اليوم و يزيد عليها صلاه 7 _سابعة_ و هى صلاة الستار و هى خاصة بالرهبان



و الأخ الفاضل kiro_shohdy أكد إجابة zezza :



> الاخت زيزا ربنا يبارك فيها جاوبت ع الاسئلة لدرجة اني مش عارف اجاوب ازاي



و الأخ الفاضل kiro_shohdy قال مرة أخرى و بشكل مناقض للأول :



> فاصبح هناك صلوات السواعي 7 مرات..........و هناك صلاة اضافية يصليها الرهبان



و الأخ الفاضل ++ربنا موجود++ أكد الإجابة بـ :



> هناك سبع صلوات غير صلاة الستار  ... و يضاف عليهم صلاة الستار و هى خاصة بالرهبان



طبعا أخذت بعين الإعتبار الإجابة المدلولة بنصوص الكتاب المقدس و لكن هل الصلاة ذات أهمية كبيرة؟ و ان كانت كذلك أليس من المفروض ان يعرف المسيحيين جميعا عدد الصلوات باليوم؟ هل الأخت الفاضلة على علم كفاية بالديانة المسيحية؟ و ما هو الرهبان؟

آسف جدا ان تماديت لكنني أقول ما بقلبي و لا أخبىء عنكم شيئا لرغبتي في إكتشاف الإله الحقيقي.


----------



## ملحد غير رأيه (16 أكتوبر 2008)

أريد ان أضيف انني وجدت إجابة عن ماهية الرهبان


----------



## Aksios (17 أكتوبر 2008)

يا عزيزى الاخت zezza بالطبع تعرف ذلك لكن اكيد اتلغبطت و ايضا قمنا بالتعديل و التصحيح...



> طبعا أخذت بعين الإعتبار الإجابة المدلولة بنصوص الكتاب المقدس و لكن هل الصلاة ذات أهمية كبيرة؟


بالطبع الصلاة ذات اهمية كبيرة فى المسيحية

" وقال لهم أيضاً مثلاً أنه ينبغي أن يصلي كل حين ولا يمل " ( لوقا 18:1-8 )
 "... بسبب هذا أحني ركبتي لدى أبي ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي منه تسمى كل عشيرة في السموات وعلى الأرض لكي يعطيكم بحسب غنى مجده أن تتأيدوا بالقوة بروحه في الإنسان الباطل ليحل المسيح بالإيمان في قلبوكم "( أف3:4-17 ).
" واظبوا على الصلاة ساهرين فيها بشكر مصلين في ذلك لأجلنا نحن أيضاً ليفتح لنا الرب باباً لنتكلم بسر المسيح الذي من اجله أنا موثق أيضاً "( كو 4:2-3 ).

بالصلاة نتكلم مع الله و هى الوسيلة التى تربطنا بالله .. و بالصلاة الرب يسمع لنا


> و ان كانت كذلك أليس من المفروض ان يعرف المسيحيين جميعا عدد الصلوات باليوم؟



فى الاول عزيزى احب اوضح لك شئ...
فى المسيحية توجد كذا نوع من الصلوات الاولى هى صلاة الاجبية (الصلوات السبع)
النوع الاخر و هى الصلاة الارتجالية (و هى التى من غير اوقات محدده .. تصلى مباشرة من قلبك الى الله) 
و ايضا يوجد نوع اخر اسمه الصلاة السهمية مثل (ارحمنى يا ربى يسوع المسيح انا الخاطى ...اغفر لى يا ربى يسوع انا الخاطى .... الى اخره)
و بالطبع صلاة الاجبية مهمه جدا فى حياتنا لكن هى ليست فريضه .. لكن كل واحد على حسب تعبه ربنا يكافأه 
و ايضا يجب ان تكون الصلاة من القلب و ليست مجرد ترديد كلام لان المسيح يقول

"ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يارب يدخل ملكوت السموات، بل الذي يفعل إرادة أبي الذي في السموات" (متى 21:7). 



> و ما هو الرهبان؟


الرهبان هم من تركوا العالم و ارادوا ان يعيشوا لله فقط فمنهم من يعيش فى الاديره فى الصحراء و منهم من يعيش فى المغارات و هؤلاء لهم اكليل البتوليه ..


----------



## ملحد غير رأيه (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا إجابات واضحة, و طبعا الصلوات السبعة وردت في الكتاب المقدس و هل التقسيم (أوقات الصلوات) ورد ذكرها في الكتاب المقدس؟ و إلا من قام بالتقسيم؟


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ملحد غير رأيه قال:


> شكرا جزيلا إجابات واضحة, و طبعا الصلوات السبعة وردت في الكتاب المقدس و هل التقسيم (أوقات الصلوات) ورد ذكرها في الكتاب المقدس؟ و إلا من قام بالتقسيم؟


 
سلام المسيح

 بخصوص سوالك 



ملحد غير رأيه قال:


> و طبعا الصلوات السبعة وردت في الكتاب المقدس و هل التقسيم (أوقات الصلوات) ورد ذكرها في الكتاب المقدس؟ و إلا من قام بالتقسيم؟




رتبت على النحو التالى 

 باكر = بمجر بدء اليوم عند شروق الشمس 

الساعة الثالثة الحكم على المسيح من قبل بيلاطس

الساعة السادسة صلب المسيح رافعنا خطايا العالم على الصليب 

الساعة التاسعة= نادى المسيح  يا ابتاة فى يديك استودى روحى 


الغروب (الحادية عشر )=تذكار لانزال جسد المسيح من على الصليب


صلاة النوم (الثانية عشرة)  وضع جسد المسيح الطاهر فى القبر 


يعنى مواقيت الصلاة من احداث صلب المسيح من الكتاب المقدس

سلام المسيح


----------



## ملحد غير رأيه (17 أكتوبر 2008)

إجابتك واضحة أخي شكرا جزيلا, و هذا ما ما يدور بفكري (و ليس ما استنتجته) :
تم ذكر أن الصلوات عددها سبعة في الكتاب المقدس
لكن لم يتم ذكر تقسيم الصلوات في الكتاب المقدس بل تم ذلك من طرف المسيحيين.
أهذا صحيح أم انا مخطىء؟


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ملحد غير رأيه قال:


> إجابتك واضحة أخي شكرا جزيلا, و هذا ما ما يدور بفكري (و ليس ما استنتجته) :
> تم ذكر أن الصلوات عددها سبعة في الكتاب المقدس
> لكن لم يتم ذكر تقسيم الصلوات في الكتاب المقدس بل تم ذلك من طرف المسيحيين.
> أهذا صحيح أم انا مخطىء؟


 

*سلام المسيح*

*لاشكر على واجب انا مهمتى اعرفك الحق وانت لك الحرية تتبعة او لا *

*ربنا هو للى بيحاسب مش انا  *

*سوال هو هل تم ذكر الصلوت فى الكتاب المقدس ؟؟ *

*الاجابة *



*" وقال لهم أيضاً مثلاً أنه ينبغي أن يصلي كل حين ولا يمل " ( لوقا 18:1-8 )
"... بسبب هذا أحني ركبتي لدى أبي ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي منه تسمى كل عشيرة في السموات وعلى الأرض لكي يعطيكم بحسب غنى مجده أن تتأيدوا بالقوة بروحه في الإنسان الباطل ليحل المسيح بالإيمان في قلبوكم "( أف3:4-17 ).
" واظبوا على الصلاة ساهرين فيها بشكر مصلين في ذلك لأجلنا نحن أيضاً ليفتح لنا الرب باباً لنتكلم بسر المسيح الذي من اجله أنا موثق أيضاً "( كو 4:2-3 ).*

*وبناءا على هذا الكلام تم تقسيم الصلاوت وهى مقتبسات من الانجيل و المزامير  طبقا للساعة وماحدث فيها  مثلا *

*الساعة السادسة صلب المسيح رافعنا خطايا العالم على الصليب *

*يبقى اقتباس لاغلب النبوات ان المسيح سوف يصلب من مزامير داود النبى  *

*ياريت ابقى ساعدتك *

*واحنا بنفذ وصايا الرب *

*صلوا فى كل حين *


*سلام المسيح *


----------



## ملحد غير رأيه (17 أكتوبر 2008)

يرجى الإيضاح أكثر


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ملحد غير رأيه قال:


> يرجى الإيضاح أكثر


 
معلش لو اسلوبى صعب عليك او مش واضح

قولى الجزء للى محتاج ايضاح


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ملحد غير رأيه قال:


> أعلم أن هناك صلاة في ديانة المسيحية؟ أهي مفروضة أو مستحبة؟





ملحد غير رأيه قال:


> لمن هي موجهة هذه الصلاة أو بتعبير آخر لمن أصلي بالضبط؟
> هل هناك فرق بين العبادة و الصلاة؟





سؤالك كمن يسأل 

اعرف ان هناك ( اكل وطعام ) في المسيحية ، فهل هو فرض او مستحب ؟؟؟

اخي الفاضل ، علاقة الصلاة في المسيحية هي علاقة محبة ورابطة بين الاب وابنه 

(مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان بل بكل 
كلمة تخرج من فم الله.) 

(متى 4: 4)


----------



## أَمَة (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ملحد غير رأيه قال:


> أعلم أن هناك صلاة في ديانة المسيحية؟ أهي مفروضة أو مستحبة؟



أخي ملحد وغير رأيه...​

لقد رد عليك الإخوة المباركون كل باسلوبه، والمعنى واحد. 
أرحو أن تتقبل ردي أيضا وباسلوبي، لعل يكون فيه فائدة.​ 

الفرض هو ما يُفْرَض عمله على الإنسان شاء أم أبى. يعني ليس له خيار في أن يقبل أو يرفض. 
والقيام بالفرض يخلو من الحميمية . ويتم القيام به خوفا وليس محبة. وهذه لا تختلف عن الدكتاتورية بشيء.​ 
اريد أن اعطيك صورتين مختلفتين عن علاقة ابن بأبيه: ​ 
*الأولى: *في كل مرة يحضر الأب الى البيت يهب الإبن بالوقوف بكل احترام ويقبل يد ابيه، لأن أبيه فرض عليه هذا والا فهو ليس بابنه ولا يعرفه، ولن يحصل على شيء منه إن لم يفعل.
*الثانية: *لم يفرض الأب شيئا من هذا القبيل على ابنه، ولكن بالرغم من ذلك نرى الإبن يهرع متلهفا لملاقاة ابيه في كل مرة يراه قادما الى البيت ويلقي نفسه في احضانه مقبلا اياه بحرارة الإبن المشتاق.​ 
*الآن:* تخيل المشهدين وتأمل أبعادهما، وفكر في أي من المشهدين تجد المجبة المتبادلة؟ لا أريد منك ردا. اترك لك ذلك.​ 
من هنا تجد أن معنى الصلاة يختلف كليا في المسيحية. وبهذا يأتي ردي على سؤالك التالي:​ 


> هل هناك فرق بين العبادة و الصلاة؟


 
*الصلاة* هي تواصل محبة بين الله الآب وبين أبنائه البشر. وقد علمنا السيد المسيح أن الله هو "ابانا الذي في السموات". هو أبونا الذي من محبته لنا خلقنا من العدم لنشاركه مجده. لقد احبنا قبل أن نحبه... هو ابونا الذى بعد أن أخطأنا بحقه عندما عصيناه في الإنسان الأول (آدم وحواء) دبر لنا الخلاص والعودة الى احضانه الالهية. 
لذلك أوصانا السيد يسوع المسيح أن *نصلي دائما وبدون انقطاع* لكي نبقى على صلة به ونثبت فيه مثمرين في القداسة التي نستقيها منه - الله القدوس. لقد شبه علاقتنا به بالكرمة والأغصان قائلا:

[q-bible] يوحنا الأصحاح 15 العدد 4 اُثْبُتُوا فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ. كَمَا أَنَّ الْغُصْنَ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِثَمَرٍ مِنْ ذَاتِهِ إِنْ لَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْكَرْمَةِ كَذَلِكَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً إِنْ لَمْ تَثْبُتُوا فِيَّ. 

يوحنا الأصحاح 15 العدد 5 أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَغْصَانُ. الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ هَذَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ لأَنَّكُمْ بِدُونِي لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا شَيْئاً. [/q-bible]

​*العبادة* في المسيحية هي ايضا نتاج المحبة، وتعني أن نعمل مشيئة الله لأننا نحبه، إذ ليس لنا فضل في عمل مهما كان صالحا إذا لم يكن مصدره قلب مفعم بالمحبة.
الخوف والمحبة لا يتلاقيان.​ 


> لمن هي موجهة هذه الصلاة أو بتعبير آخر لمن أصلي بالضبط؟


الصلاة موجهة الى الله وحده. 
لو قلنا "أبانا الذي في السموات"
أو "يا رب يسوع المسيح"
أو "أيها الروح القدس"
في كل هذه تكون صلاتنا موجهة لله الواحد الغير منفصل عن كلمته "ألإبن يسوع المسيح" وعن روحه القدوس "الروح القدس" الإله الواحد - آمين.​ 



> لكن لم يتم ذكر تقسيم الصلوات في الكتاب المقدس بل تم ذلك من طرف المسيحيين.





> أهذا صحيح أم انا مخطىء؟​


 

أنت لست بمخطئ يا أخي عن عدم ذكر تقسيم الصلوات في الكتاب المقدس. وهذا ليس تقصيرا لأن المسيحية ليست حرفا بل روحا. 

علما أن الكتاب المقدس تكلم كثير عن الصلاة:
 *كالمواظبة* عليها لكي لا نفقد حرارة الروح ولا نقع فريسة الخطيئة، 
*وتجنب *صلاة المرائين الذين يكثرون الكلام في صلاتهم محبين الظهور أمام الناس وهم يصلون،

*والتواضع *في الصلاة،  *مؤمنين *بمحبة الله واستحابته لصلاتنا.​
أما تقسيم الصلوات فهي من عمل الروح القدس في الكنيسة الني هي جماعة الموءمنين. وقد تكلم الأخ المبارك *الرب نوري وخلاصي *شارحا معنى الساعات.


وليكن نور المسيح في قلبك لتعرف خلاصه لك ولكل البشر.​


سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​
​


----------



## Rosetta (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*الصلاة في المسيحية ليست مفروضة علينا ..بل هي نابعة من القلب الصادق  ..
فالمسيحي يمكنه ان يصلي و يخاطب الله في اي وقت و في اي مكان..
فنحن في المسيحية نقبل على الصلاة ليس اكراها بل نقبل عليها حبا في مخاطبة الله و التقرب اليه..
و ليس هناك كلاما نحفظه غيبا من اجل تسميعه لله كالدرس ..
بل نتكلم مع الله كما نريد و نطلعه على افكارنا..
 فهو اعلم بما في قلوبنا حتى قبل ان نتكلم له و نناجيه..
بتمنى اكون ساعدت يا اخ ملحد..
الرب يباركك*


----------



## ملحد غير رأيه (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> أخي ملحد وغير رأيه...
> لقد رد عليك الإخوة المباركون كل باسلوبه، والمعنى واحد.
> أرحو أن تتقبل ردي أيضا وباسلوبي، لعل يكون فيه فائدة.



الأحت الكريمة أجوبتك عن الأسئلة المذكورة مقتنع منها تماما من قبل الإخوة الكرام الذين أجابوني من قبلك و لكنني أقبل ردك بالأسلوب السلس و المشرق النافع بلا شك.



> أما تقسيم الصلوات فهي من عمل الروح القدس في الكنيسة الني هي جماعة الموءمنين. وقد تكلم الأخ المبارك الرب نوري وخلاصي شارحا معنى الساعات.



هذا هو السؤال الذي اردت فيه إيضاحا, شكرا يا غالية.


----------



## zezza (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> > هناك سبع صلوات غير صلاة الستار ليا تعديل بسيط لمشاركة zezza




سورى على السهو ده منى
الرن يبارك حياتكم


----------



## صوت الرب (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الأعضاء الأحباء كفوا بالرد ...
و لكن أحب أن أضيف معنى الصلاة ...
الصلاة : هي حديث الإنسان مع ألله
و هذا الحديث يكون بين الإبن ( الإنسان ) و بين أبيه ( ألله )
لهذا عندما نصلي نقول : أبانا الذي في السماوات
و الصلاة نستطيع أن نصليها في أي وقت


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 أكتوبر 2008)

فى نفس السياق ، أنقل هذه المداخلة السابقة ، من منتدانا الحبيب هذا :-

++++++ كل شيئ فى المسيحية له هدف ، وله – أيضاً – إسلوب (أى نظام) لضمان الوصول لهذا الهدف.
+++ وبخصوص الصلاة ، فالهدف هو الإتصال أو التواصل مع الله . ويمكن تشبيه ذلك ، بالإتصال التليفونى ، فهدفك منه هو الإتصال بالشخص الذى تطلبه ، ووسيلتك هى التليفون . فكذلك أيضاً الصلاة ، تفتح لك خط الإتصال مع الله .
+++ أما الوسيلة أو النظام (( كلمة نظام = كلمة : طقس ، باللغة اليونانية والقبطية )) لهذا الإتصال مع الله ، فهى بإسلوبين متلازمين متكاملين : 
  ((1))  إتصال (صلاة) دائم ، مثل الخط المفتوح دائماً ، بدون نظام محدد ، وذلك بتركيز مشاعر القلب نحو الله ، بمناداته ومناجاته بإستمرار ، فى كل الأوقات والمواقف بلا إستثناء ، بدون التقيد بأى شيئ  .
  ((2)) إتصال (صلاة) منظم ، أى أن له نظام (طقس) محدد ، وهو يكون أكثر تركيزاً ، لشحن القلب بشحنة روحية كبيرة ومركزة  .
  ++++ ويمكن تشبيه هذين الإسلوبين ، بإسلوبى الغذاء الجسدى ، فإننا نتناول وجبات كبيرة أساسية ، ثلاث مرات يومياً ، للحصول على غذاء كامل يحفظ للجسم صحته ، بالإضافة لبعض المشروبات والأطعمة الخفيفة ، مرات عديدة يومياً ، لإمداد الجسم بسعرات حرارية سريعة ، للحفاظ على مستوى أداء عالى ، ولمنع الإرهاق والهبوط  .
  +++++ والصلاة المنظمة ( الطقسية) قد تكون جماعية فى الكنيسة ، أو فردية ، للإنسان فى منزله . 
   ++ كما أن نظامها يشمل الوقت ( مثل الأجبية ، بحسب الوقت أو الساعة ) ، كما يشمل مضمون الصلاة ذاتها ، إذ تكون بالمزامير وقطع من الإنجيل ، مع صلوات عميقة لقديسى الكنيسة ، التى هى ميراث القديسين  .
  +++++ والصلاة المنظمة الكنسية ، مفيدة جدأ جداً ،( مثلها مثل الوجبات الرئيسية) إذ تشحن الوجدان بكلام الله ، المملوء فوائد والمغذى روحياً ، إذ يحفظ الإنسان كلماتها الروحانية القوية ، فتظل تتردد داخل عقله الواعى والباطن ، معاً ، بل وحتى فى أحلامه ، ففى لحظات الإستيقاظ يجدها تتردد داخل عقله ، فتملأ نفسه فرحاً وسلاماً لذيذاً ، بل وحتى فى غرفة العمليات ، كثيراً ما يجدون البعض وهم يرتلون التسبحة والمزامير ، وهم تحت تأثير البنج الكلى   !!!!
  +++++ كما أن الصلاة بالمزامير والتسبحة المحفوظة ، تحمى الإنسان من الظروف السيئة ، كالوحدة والضغوط المختلفة ، فتكون حصناً ضد الكآبة . كما أنها تحميه من الحروب الفكرية ، إذ أن العقل المملوء بهذه الصلوات والتسابيح ، لا يجد الشيطان فيه موضعاً فارغاً ليملأه بالأفكار الشريرة ، ولذلك قال القديسون :- " إحفظ المزامير ، تحفظك   " 
 ++++++ ولكن ، مثلما فى كل أعمال الإنسان ، يجب أن تكون الصلاة -- منظمة كانت أم مرتجلة -- أن تكون من كل القلب ، وإلاّ  فقدت صفتها كصلة مع الله ، وتحولت إلى عمل من أعمال الرياء ، وذلك ينطبق على النوعين معاً .

+++  فمع وجود نظام  للصلاة عندنا ، إلاَّ أنه محكوم بمدى تحقيقه للهدف ، الذى هو الإلتصاق الدائم بالله . + فالصلاة -- عندنا -- ليست مجرد مجموعة من الكلمات والحركات ، المطلوب تنفيذها بدقة ، بغض النظر عن تأثيرها الروحى على الإنسان ، أى أنها ليست هدفاً فى حد ذاتها ، يتم الحكم عليها -- فى قبولها أو رفضها -- على مجرد دقة أدائها كحركات وألفاظ .

++++++ وهكذا ، فمن كل النواحى ، ستجد سيادتك أن المفاهيم نفسها مختلفة تماماً .

 ++++++ ولكن تقصير البعض فى صلاتهم – المرتجلة أم المنظمة – لا يعنى أن نلغى الصلاة كلها ، بل لنتمثل بالخير والصحيح ، ونستبعد من حساباتنا ، ما عدا ذلك . 
++++++ وهكذا ، فمن كل النواحى ، ستجد سيادتك أن المفاهيم نفسها مختلفة تماماً .

++++ كما يجب ألاّ ننهزم أمام محاربات الشيطان ، إذا حاول تعطيلنا عن الصلاة بتشويش الفكر ، بل يجب أن نقاومه ونستمر فى صلاتنا ، لأن الله يعرف أن رغبة قلوبنا هى الصلاة إليه ، وأننا نتعرض لهذه الحرب ولا نستسلم لها ، بل نجاهد ضدها ، وفى النهاية سننتصر عليه :- [ قاوموا إبليس ، فيهرب منكم ]


----------



## ملحد غير رأيه (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على توضيح الغرض من الصلاة و أهميتها.


----------



## bwm36 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

و لكنكم لم تجيبوا بالدليل من الإنجيل على أوقات الصلوات السبعة و شرحتم فقط أوقاتها و حتى هذا الشرح لم يرد الدليل من أين أتيتم به و دائما من الإنجيل
و أعطي مثال
صلاة النوم (الثانية عشرة) وضع جسد المسيح الطاهر فى القبر 
فكيف يقول لكم المسيح أن وقت صلاة النوم هو 12 و هو أصلا في القبر و إلا فمن الرسول الذي نقل عنه ذلك و أين نجد ذلك في الإنجيل و بما أن الإنجيل كلام الرب فكيف نجد ما كتب في الإنجيل بعد ما صلب الرب و هو صاحب الإنجيل
المرجو التوضيح


----------



## Aksios (21 أكتوبر 2008)

bwm36 قال:


> و لكنكم لم تجيبوا بالدليل من الإنجيل على أوقات الصلوات السبعة و شرحتم فقط أوقاتها و حتى هذا الشرح لم يرد الدليل من أين أتيتم به و دائما من الإنجيل
> و أعطي مثال
> صلاة النوم (الثانية عشرة) وضع جسد المسيح الطاهر فى القبر
> فكيف يقول لكم المسيح أن وقت صلاة النوم هو 12 و هو أصلا في القبر و إلا فمن الرسول الذي نقل عنه ذلك و أين نجد ذلك في الإنجيل و بما أن الإنجيل كلام الرب فكيف نجد ما كتب في الإنجيل بعد ما صلب الرب و هو صاحب الإنجيل
> المرجو التوضيح



لا يا باشا قمنا بالرد بالدليل
اول شئ لماذا هم سبع صلوات

[q-bible]"سبع مرات فى النهار سبحتك على أحكام عدلك" (مز 164:119).[/q-bible]

اما بقى ترتيب الصلوات فى اوقات معينه فهذا يرجع لشئ معين حدث فى حياة السيد المسيح
و نمشى واحده واحده
صلاة باكر: وهي مرتبة لتذكار قيامة الرب يسوع من بين الأموات وفيها نشكر الرب الذي أجازعلينا الليل بسلام وحفظنا سالمين إلى الصباح وأتى بنا إلى يوم جديد ونسأله أن يحفظنا في هذا اليوم بغير خطية وأن يجيزنا هذا اليوم بسلام.

* صلاة الساعة الثالثة: رتبت الكنيسة هذه الصلاة لتذكارات ثلاثة للسيد المسيح:-

1 محاكمة يسوع المسيح أمام بيلاطس البنطي وصدور الحكم عليه بالصليب.

2 صعود ربنا يسوع المسيح إلى السماء لذلك يقول المصلي في أحد مزامير هذه الساعة "ارفعوا أيها الرؤساء أبوابكم و ارتفعي أيتها الأبواب الدهرية..." (مز 23) كما يقول في مزمور أخر "صعد الله بالتهليل".

3 حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ (أع 2: 15) وفي هذا يقول المصلي "إله المجد أرعد... في هيكله المقدس كل واحد ينطق بالمجد" (مز28). مصدر 

صلاة الساعة السادسة: رتبت الكنيسة هذه الصلاة لكي تذكرنا بحادثة صلب السيد المسيح لأجل خلاصنا بعد عذبات الجلد والضرب والبصق التي أوقعوه عليه لذلك نجد في مزاميرها الكثير من العبارات التي تكشف لنا بروح النبوة مدى ما لحق بسيدنا الصالح من الآلام الجسدية والنفسية مثل مزمور "اللهم باسمك خلصني فأن الغرباء قد قاموا علي والأقوياء قد طلبوا نفسي" (مز52) "أسنان بني البشر سهام وسلاح وألسنتهم سيف مرهف" (مز 56).

صلاة الساعة التاسعة: رتبتها الكنيسة لتذكار موت المسيح الكفاري على الصليب من أجل خلاصنا وفيها انقشعت الظلمة التي سادت الأرض كلها منذ الساعة السادسة. 

صلاة الغروب: رتبتها الكنيسة تذكاراً لإنزال جسد المسيح له المجد من على الصليب عند غروب الشمس لتكفينه ودفنه وهي تعلمنا أيضاً أن شمس حياتنا لابد تغرب يوماً لكي تكون مع المسيح في الأبدية فلا بد أن نكون مستعدين لهذا اليوم بكل حرص ويقظة وتوبة. 

صلاة النوم: رتبتها الكنيسة تذكاراً لدفن جسد رب المجد يسوع له المجد في القبر بعد موته من الصليب وتكفينه بعد وضع الأطياب و الحنوط على جسده الطاهر وتسمى أيضاً صلاة الساعة الثانية عشر. 

صلاة نصف الليل: رتبتها الكنيسة في هذا الوقت حسب قول المرنم "في نصف الليل أقوم لأشكرك على أحكام عدلك" (مز 119: 62).

الخدمة الأولى: يأتي المزمور الكبير 119 الذي هو مختص بكلمة الله بمرادفتها المختلفة مثل وصايا وأقوال وناموس وحقوق وأحكام وغير ذلك. 

# الخدمة الثانية: نجد مزامير صلاة الغروب ما عدا المزمورين الأولين لأنهما جاءا ضمن مزامير الخدمة الأولى وتدعو هذه المزامير كلها إلى التوبة أما الإنجيل فيحدثنا عن المرأة الخاطئة التي أحبت يسوع كثيراً وجاهدت بدموع غزيرة حتى نالت غفران خطاياها (لو 7: 36-50) وتقودنا هذه المزامير مع إنجيلها إلى التوبة التي هي هدف كل مؤمن وأن نتشبه بتلك المرأة في توبتها "ونقاوم حتى الدم مجاهدين ضد الخطية" (عب 12:4)

# الخدمة الثالثة: نجد مزامير صلاة النوم وفيها الكثير من التسبيح والتهليل لقرب مجيء الرب ليكافئ عبيده الأمناء والساهرين العاملين وفي الإنجيل يطمئنا الرب بقوله "لا تخف أيها القطيع الصغير فأن أباكم قد سر أن يعطيكم ملكوت السموات" ولكنه لا يعطي الملكوت إلا للعبيد الأمناء في مال سيدهم والمنفذين لوصاياه الساهرين على خلاص نفوسهم لذلك ينبه المؤمن نفسه في قطع الخدمة الثالثة قائلاً: بما أن الديان العادل حاضر فاهتمي يا نفسي وتيقظي.
سلاااااااااااام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## bwm36 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> لا يا باشا قمنا بالرد بالدليل
> اول شئ لماذا هم سبع صلوات
> 
> [q-bible]"سبع مرات فى النهار سبحتك على أحكام عدلك" (مز 164:119).[/q-bible]
> ...


 
*الجواب الأول مشكور على الدليل*
* و لكن الجواب على السؤال الثاني به لبس كثير و سوء فهم للسؤال فأراك تكتب "رتبتها الكنيسة" أي لم يطلب يسوع ذلك نصيا و منه فمن هو العالم الذي رتبها بذلك الترتيب و بأي قول للمسيح ألهم بترتيب الصلوات بتلك الأوقات في بعض الصلوات ربما هناك نصوص و لكن الباقي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟و منه هي هذه الكنيسة هل الأرتدكسية أو الكاتوليكية و ما معنى كلمة كنيسة من من؟؟؟*
*و منه فالقيام بالصلوات في الأوقات المحددة لم يحددها المسيح شخصيا أي أن الدين به نقص فكيف ينسى تحديد الوقت في الصلوات السبعة و أي رد يجب أن يكون مرفوق بالدليل من كتابكم*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / bwm36 
+++ الصلاة عندنا -- كما سبق وأوضحنا -- ليست هدفاً فى حد ذاتها ، ولا حتى الصلاة ولا حتى كل العبادات ، كلها ليست هدفاً فى ذاتها ، بل وسيلة للنمو الروحى ، للوصول إلى الهدف الذى من أجله خلقنا الله ، وهو أن نكون على صورته فى القداسة والمحبة والخيرية ، مع فارق : أن المطلق له ، والنسبى لنا .
+++ فالصلاة أمر الله بأن تكون كل حين :- [ صلوا كل حين ولا تملوا ] ، بمعنى دوام الصلة القلبية والوجدانية ، مع الله ، فيكون فى بؤرة تركيزنا وإهتمامنا ، على الدوام .
+++ ولكن الله خلق كل شيئ تحت نظام النمو والتقدم ، بالتدريب المستمر ، مع الغذاء المفيد .
+++ وذلك ينطبق أيضاً على العلاقة مع الله : [ صَادِقِينَ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، نَنْمُو فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ إِلَى ذَاكَ الَّذِي هُوَ الرَّأْسُ: الْمَسِيحُ، ] أف4: 15  ، [  إِيمَانَكُمْ يَنْمُو كَثِيراً، وَمَحَبَّةُ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ جَمِيعاً بَعْضِكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ تَزْدَادُ،  ] 2تس1: 3، ++ فإن النمو هو قانون عام ، يشمل الجانب الروحى أيضاً ، فإننا ننمو فيه ، بالجهاد الروحى والمثابرة ، للثبات الدائم فى الله 
+++++++ والصلاة التى رتبتها الكنيسة ، هى -- أيضاً -- وسيلة وليست غاية ، بل إنها متدرجة ، بحسب مستوى كل شخص ، لكى ينمو  بها روحياً ، فإنها مثل نظام روحى متدرج .
+++ فليست الصلاة -- عندنا -- ذات قواعد جامدة ، من كلمات ينبغى أن تُقال ، وحركات ينبغى أن تــُعمل ، كهدف فى حد ذاتها ، بل إنها وسيلة .
+++ فللمبتدأ ، يــُكتفى بمقدار بسيط من الصلاة ، كأن يصلى أبانا الذى مع مزمور ، ومعها ، يرتل فى قلبه ، طول اليوم ، بكلمة شكر وطلب معونة من الله ، بدون أى قيود حركية أو نطقية أو عددية ، بل مناجاة دائمة  .
+++ ومع النمو ، يصلى جزءاً من الصلوات السبعة ، يزداد تدريجياً ، مع المناجاة الدائمة أيضاً .
+++ الصلاة -- عندنا -- هى حياة مع الله ، من القلب ، وليست مجرد كلمتين وحركتين .
++++ وهذه الصلوات ، كلها ، هى من الكتاب المقدس ، مع بعص تأملات للقديسين .


----------



## Kirolos AvaMena (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*مفيش حاجة عندنا اسمها فرض*
*لأن الصلاة هى علاقة مابين الانسان وبين ربنا*
*اساسها الحب فمفيش حد هيفرض على حد انو يحبو*​


----------



## SALVATION (17 ديسمبر 2008)

_هي حديث الإنسان مع ألله​_​


----------



## suf_ch (18 ديسمبر 2008)

الصلاة علاقة الانسان بربه .. فهية ليست فرض بقدر احتياجنا للنمو الروحي وارتباطنا بالله ..

مشكووووووووووووووووورين الاخوة على ردودهم .. الرب يباركم ..

المسيح هو الطريق والحق والحياة​


----------



## القسيس محمد (18 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه
الصلاة او القداس
ده تدريب لينا عشان نكون 24 ساعه صلاه مع ربنا توووووووواصل دائم مع الرب يسوع
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## نبيل توفيق (27 ديسمبر 2008)

في البداية احب ان اوضح نقطة بسيطة جدا​ان الله لم يفرض شئ علي الانسان ولسبب بسيط جدا هو ان الله خلق الانسان [/size]مخير وليس مسير 
ثانيا 
اذا كان هناك فرض من الله القوي علي الانسان الضعيف 
فلا يستطيع ذلك الانسان مهما اوتي من قوة او مكر او حيل ان يمتنع عن تنفيذ فرض القوي والا يباد هذا الانسان بمعرفة الله  القوي  في لحظة عدم تنفيذ الفرض
اما الحقيقة ان علاقة الله بالانسان هي علاقة محبة وعشرة 
والمحبة والعشرة هذة تقوي بالتواصل 
والتواصل بين الانسان والله لن يأتي الا بالصلاة 
فبالصلاة تذداد علاقتك مع الله  واذا ذادت علاقتك بالله عند ئذ  تحفظ وتنفذ وصاياة 
واذا حنفذت وصاياة تكون قد حصلت علي الاجر السماوي 
وهو ملكوت السموات حيث المجد الالهي الذي عاينتة بالصلاة تعيشة علي الواقع في الاخرة


----------



## اغريغوريوس (7 يناير 2009)

> قلت يا جبريل أيصلي ربك جل ذكره قال* نعم* قلت ما صلاته قال سبوح قدوس سبقت رحمتي غضبي
> الراوي: أبو هريرة - خلاصة الدرجة: رجاله وثقوا - المحدث: الهيثمي - المصدر: مجمع الزوائد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 10/216


 
*شوف عزيزي الفاضل ....ان المسيح له المجد هو الكلمه متجسدا ..فكان كأنسان يجوع و يتعب و ينام 
ولكن كالاهوت لا يتعب و لا ينام ..الخ 
اما الصلاه فكما رأينا الهك يصلي ..و لا نعرف لمن !!! و لكن المسيح له المجد ..يناجي الاب وظهر هذا في اكثر من موقف حينما سمع صوت من السماء و قال (هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت) 
وصعود المسيح للجبل ليصلي لكي يناجي الاب و ايضا لكي نتعلم منه الصلاه و التأمل 
وهزود نقطة يا الدنيا الفانية الهك نزل القران وقعد يكلم نفسة وقال الله تعالي وهو كاتب القران الم يكن يناجي نفسة*
*تحياتي*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (7 يناير 2009)

ملحد غير رأيه قال:


> أعلم أن هناك صلاة في ديانة المسيحية؟ أهي مفروضة أو مستحبة؟
> لمن هي موجهة هذه الصلاة أو بتعبير آخر لمن أصلي بالضبط؟
> هل هناك فرق بين العبادة و الصلاة؟


 
الصلاة لدينا صلة حب يرتبط بها القلب بشخص الرب
والصلاة ليست كل العبادة بل جزء منها
الصلاة موجهة لله الاب فى اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح بالروح القدس
ونحن نصلى لربنا يسوع المسيح​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (7 يناير 2009)

*طبعا لم تردي علي مشاركاتي فمن المعروف ان كل ما ياخذ كوبي وبيست جاهل*

*بس علي العموم يا كوبي وبيست هرد عليكي ان الله 3 اقانيم الآب والابن والروح القدس ال 3 واحد*
*.................................*
*فمن المعروف ان في المعمودية اظهر الله عن ثلاثة اقانيم *
*الابن في الماء والآب في السماء والروح في مستقرًا على المسيح *
*زي مبنقول فالصوت صوت الآب*
*تحياتي*


----------

